# Slip vs. T-head



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

We will be moving to a different marina this year and reserved the only slip they had available. I think it's a little narrow for our beam, but an owner of a boat identical to ours is in the next slip and thinks it's ok. He's had his slip for years. 

The owner of the marina just offered to rent us space on the T-head instead. It has water, power, fender material on the pilings, etc. We'd be on a full length dock instead of on a very small catwalk finger pier as we would be in the slip.

There are two other boats on the T-heads, a Catalina 45 and a Wiley 40 and both really like their locations.

I'm just speculating, but I would think that being on a T-head would be harder on the boat, but maybe that's an unfounded concern. And maybe no worse than being in a tight slip. Our boat does have sturdy rub rails. Also, there are advantages...better view, easier in and out, etc.

Anyone on a T-head now want to put in their two cents?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is the T located? Is the water any less protected out there than in the slip?


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

jimgo said:


> Where is the T located? Is the water any less protected out there than in the slip?


Marginally, I guess. The main dock runs east-west and the T then runs north-south. It's a small marina and the space at the T would only be about 5 or 6 boats from available slip. The boat would be tied to the west side of the T (with the bow facing either N or S). The fetch to the west is maybe 1,200 feet. It's in a river off the Chesapeake so tidal range is minimal.

Does seem like the westerly winds would tend to push the boat toward the dock. Maybe with the fender material on the pilings and fenders out that's ok. I've just been in slips before with lines holding the boat off the pilings and no experience with long-term docking on a T. Hence my question.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

T with fender boards on the boat should leave you protected. Narrow slips present their own issues also.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The T itself is no issue, it's whether you are exposed to fetch or find the approach difficult. If prevailing winds will pin you on the dock all the time, that is a negative, but not huge. Good fenders, fleece covers, etc, can mitigate it.

Personally, I dislike slips with cat walks that don't extend very close to the end of the boat. Presumably, you have pilings that you will attach a stern/bow line to, depending on whether you are bow in/out? While having a piling to both sides can allow you to be sure you never contact the dock, they are a real PITA IMO.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> The T itself is no issue, it's whether you are exposed to fetch or find the approach difficult. If prevailing winds will pin you on the dock all the time, that is a negative, but not huge. Good fenders, fleece covers, etc, can mitigate it.
> 
> Personally, I dislike slips with cat walks that don't extend very close to the end of the boat. Presumably, you have pilings that you will attach a stern/bow line to, depending on whether you are bow in/out? While having a piling to both sides can allow you to be sure you never contact the dock, they are a real PITA IMO.


Thanks Minnewaska. I'm not too worried about getting pinned. I figure I'll just get good at pivoting and springing off. Should be easier to do short handed than getting out of a slip sometimes.

I can also take Chef's suggestion of a fender board, if necessary.

I'm with you on the dinky catwalks. Seems to be really common in these parts, however. And I find that getting lines on the outer pilings when I'm alone and assigned to a big (relative to my boat) transient slip is a challenge. A bit easier when I'm in my home slip with the lines already set up to grab.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

It really depends on the conditions on that particular section of dock. I had an outside spot for a while, and yes, having the wide dock instead of a short finger to access the boat was nice. On the downside my boat took a beating from being exposed to powerboat wake, (even though it was supposed to be a no wake zone). Having the prevailing wind and waves constantly pushing your boat against the dock is certainly not a good thing! I don't care how many fenders you put out, odds are your boat WILL get some fender rash at least.

After my boat got a new paint job I moved it to an inside slip, and even though the finger doesn't go the full length of the boat, i would never go back to the outside. Now when there are storms i have other boats and docks acting as a breakwater, and often times my boat sits off the dock slightly, or at least is not being ground against the dock for hours at a time.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

SchockT said:


> Having the prevailing wind and waves constantly pushing your boat against the dock is certainly not a good thing! I don't care how many fenders you put out, odds are your boat WILL get some fender rash at least.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I don't think that wakes are a huge deal there, but wind/wake is my concern. My other option is to take a mooring. Has definite advantages and some disadvantages. Including that my boat is not (currently) set up with solar so all battery charging would have to be from the engine and I can't keep the refer going.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Mooring Whips ...... example: MONARCH NOR'EASTER 2PC MOORING WHIPS FOR BOATS UP TO 23' - MMW-IE ..... not good for storms and onto-the-dock 'blows'; but, does a good job in keeping the boat away from a dock in 'normal' conditions. Several marinas on the Upper Ches. use them for T-head tie ups in areas that have little to no 'fetch' exposure.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

How about using mooring whips to keep the dock from bashing your boat?


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

Not what you asked, but I'll take a mooring over both any time.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I like a slip as close to the ramp as possible. 

Most people seem to prefer being out at the end because they think docking is easier but I prefer to not have to walk & wheel my gear the whole length of the marina.

If I had a difficult handling boat - full keel etc. - I might prefer a T-head berth - they are definitely easier to get in & out of.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Jon, when I was a kid we had a powerboat. The rule was, you only use the Port-a-potty when underway, and only if you HAD to. We had a slip that was 3/4 of the way down a fairly long floating dock. I learned that proximity to the bathroom, and ease of carting stuff to/from the boat, significantly outweigh many of the other factors. Of course, you still want a safe location - that's paramount. When we picked our slips at the marina last season and this season, the order was: safe from wind and wakes (where possible), close to the marina, faster in/out of the marina.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

jimgo said:


> .....The rule was, you only use the Port-a-potty when underway, and only if you HAD to.....


Boats we had when I was a kid had exactly the same rule. Last resort only.

We still use the rule for the holding tank, if we will not be leaving the dock to pump out for more than a few days. Never at the dock does #2 go in the tank. #1 can, as a middle of the night or cold/rainy weather exception. My kids call the trip to the marina bathroom in the rain "the walk of shame", as everyone knows why you're going. Kid humor, but I think its funny.


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

On a T head fender boards are your friend! Also good spring lines to keep the boat from surging.


----------



## Capt.Alex (Jan 22, 2013)

I have my boat on a T-head. The advantages as stated above are: easier in and out, better view, more breeze etc. One disadvantage I am concerned about is being exposed to the other boats coming and going in the marina and the risk of collision. There are some inexperienced captains and occasional mechanical failures that cause dockside collisions. The boats on the T-heads are exposed to these calamities, especially in my marine which has a very narrow fairway.


----------

